# Need Help Looking For A New Commuter Bike



## rankone (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Everyone! 


I am a newbie here and I'm looking to get your suggestions on a new bike, I've been cycling recreationally on an old beat-up road bike for a while now but I really want to get a new road bike for my commute to work which is around 12 miles. I am used to the straight handlebars of mountain bikes and even though my current road bike has drop handlebars, it's got additional brake levers right below the tops of the handlebars that help you brake so I am used to riding on the tops while having access to the brakes. I am aware that the new bikes don't have additional brake levers which is fine but I would prefer something with a high head tube as it'd be easier on my back and posture. I weigh about 164lbs and am 5 feet 9 inches and as mentioned my preferred riding position would be on the top or the hood (with easy access to the brakes). Keeping this in mind, what bike would you guys recommend, I was interested in the FELT bikes but most of their tubes seem to be low. I am looking for something around an $800 or below price range. Let me know what you guys think.


Thanks


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Does your 12 mile commute include any hills?


----------



## rankone (Apr 7, 2013)

No hills, just a bridge that I gotta climb but it's not incredibly steep or anything.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

rankone said:


> No hills, just a bridge that I gotta climb but it's not incredibly steep or anything.


 In that case, for an $800 and below price point, you can get an awesome single speed bicycle with drop handlebars, that would require very little maintenance. OTOH, there aren't too many decent road bikes out there with drop handlebars, at that price point, unless you buy online from either Bikesdirect, Nashbar, or Performance.

Wait a minute!

Do you actually prefer straight handlebars to drop handlebars?

* Most hybrids have straight handlebars and would be well within your price range.

Hybrids also make better short distance commuters, because they require the cyclist to take a more upright sitting position, where they might better observe the traffic.


----------



## rankone (Apr 7, 2013)

That's good to know, so are you suggesting something along the lines of the Trek FX series?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

rankone said:


> That's good to know, so are you suggesting something along the lines of the Trek FX series?


Exactly! A TrekFX 7.4, a Cannondale Bad Boy 9, a Jamis Coda Comp, etc...


----------



## rankone (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks I'll take a look at those, I think Trek has a few commuters with drop handlebars as well, the only reason I like the drops are for the several hand positions that you can have, keeps the ride fun.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

rankone said:


> Thanks I'll take a look at those, I think Trek has a few commuters with drop handlebars as well, the only reason I like the drops are for the several hand positions that you can have, keeps the ride fun.


That's quite true! However, if you'd like to purchase that kinda road bike at your current price point, you'll have to go online, unless you're willing to settle for lower tier componentry. For road bikes at your current price point with great componentry checkout the following websites: 

Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Bicycles, Mountain Bikes and Bicycles with Bikesdirect.com, New with full warranties

Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Cycling Gear: Bike Discounts & Deals from Nashbar

www.performancebike.com

* Road bikes also can generally make for good commuter bikes, provided that you won't need a rack or fenders, and that you generally ride the hoods. Most road bikes don't come with rack or fender mounts, unless they're more designed for touring. Of course, there are a few lower tier exceptions to that rule.

The Trek 1.1, the Jamis Satellite Sport, and the Schwinn Fastback 3, all have rack and fender mounts, along with drops within your budget. However, they do have lower tier componentry, as well. That said, Shimano 2300 I suppose would be just fine, if you're only commuting and you like to ride the hoods. Of course, there's also the KHS Flite 223 at the same Shimano 2300 level, without the rack and fender mounts too.

You're right! Road bikes are faster and they're waaaaay more fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## rankone (Apr 7, 2013)

Zeet said:


> The Trek 1.1, the Jamis Satellite Sport, and the Schwinn Fastback 3, all have rack and fender mounts, along with drops within your budget. However, they do have lower tier componentry, as well. That said, Shimano 2300 I suppose would be just fine, if you're only commuting and you like to ride the hoods. Of course, there's also the KHS Flite 223 at the same Shimano 2300 level, without the rack and fender mounts too.
> 
> You're right! Road bikes are faster and they're waaaaay more fun! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the recommendations Zeet, I was considering the KHS as well looks like the best bang for the buck & from what I've read so far the reviews look promising. I think I'll goto the lbs and get fitted for the KHS, really like the Flite 300/500 but I think you're right the 223 is more in my price range or I could try and find an older model.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

rankone said:


> Thanks for the recommendations Zeet, I was considering the KHS as well looks like the best bang for the buck & from what I've read so far the reviews look promising. I think I'll goto the lbs and get fitted for the KHS, really like the Flite 300/500 but I think you're right the 223 is more in my price range or I could try and find an older model.


You're welcome, my friend! :thumbsup:


----------

